# Windows 7 to be officially named... Windows 7



## soumya (Oct 15, 2008)

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/09/9-21-08-windows_7_screen.jpg


Microsoft is expected to be handing out pre-betas of Windows 7 to devs at WinHEC and PDC soon, and it looks like it's settled on an official name for its next-gen OS -- ahem, Windows 7. Yep, the code name is the real name, which is a first for Windows. According to Mike Nash on the Vista blog, the company went with Windows 7 because it "just makes sense" as the seventh release of Windows, and MS doesn't want to come up with a new "aspirational" name like Vista -- it "doesn't do justice" to the goal of staying "firmly rooted" in the ideas of Vista.

Source 

What name would you have given to the next version of Windows?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 15, 2008)

Windows Seven


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 15, 2008)

Argh, the excessive quotes in the paragraph. I hate both Giz and Engadget.

But Windows 7 sounds so odd, ossseven...


----------



## zyberboy (Oct 15, 2008)

wts the difference bw win7 n vista,is it entirely new coding?


----------



## Indyan (Oct 15, 2008)

No. Its an evolved version of Windows 7 - expected to be a much more refined version of Vista.
I think its  a good move by Microsoft - going back to the basics, sends the right signal.


----------



## utsav (Oct 15, 2008)

Would hav loved to c it named vienna which was decided b4


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 15, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> wts the difference bw win7 n vista,is it entirely new coding?


 
Windows 7 will be build on same foundation used for windows vista.


----------



## x3060 (Oct 15, 2008)

so essentially both are same or is win 7 gonna act like vista sp2 ?????

BTW, windows 7 is a nice name


----------



## amitash (Oct 15, 2008)

I like windows seven...sounds more professional


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 15, 2008)

x3060 said:


> so essentially both are same or is win 7 gonna act like vista sp2 ?????
> 
> BTW, windows 7 is a nice name


windows 7 will have many new features... like sensors. Also it will have IE8, WMP 12, and new microsoft paint.....and many more.


----------



## casanova (Oct 15, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Argh, the excessive quotes in the paragraph. I hate both Giz and Engadget.
> 
> But Windows 7 sounds so odd, ossseven...



Coz 7 is an odd number.

Vienna was good as well


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice, Windows 7 sounds adept and upto the point and very professional. Good.

Personally I would have named it Windows Vyacheslavovich for the peppy flavour.

It is destined to be the best ever OS on the planet, though I would love to see some OS from non-Earthly segments in this lifetime.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 15, 2008)

Ghanta!Windows 7 sounds stupid.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 15, 2008)

i like windows 7... its some wht good ... instead of coming with someother name .. like longhorn in the prev...


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 15, 2008)

Windows 7...7 is OK but would be cooler if they spell it like "*Se7en*"...moreover "Windows Vienna" sounds so peaceful...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah itz MS's 7th OS, so obv WINDOWS 7


----------



## Anorion (Oct 15, 2008)

x3060... yeah, a LOT of people are thinking along the same lines as windows 7 being a glorified vista SP2. Vista is about twenty times more secure than XP, but twenty times more bugging as well. The interface is horrible.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 15, 2008)

Anorion said:


> x3060... yeah, a LOT of people are thinking along the same lines as windows 7 being a glorified vista SP2. Vista is about twenty times more secure than XP.


welcome new mod


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 15, 2008)

On topic: Windows 7 sounds good
Short, sweet, professional

Off topic:


ravi_9793 said:


> welcome new mod



Some men are born great, others have greatness thrust upon them. Our new mod has only three posts, is it one of our forum members in another avatar?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 15, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> On topic: Windows 7 sounds good
> Short, sweet, professional


+1



> Some men are born great, others have greatness thrust upon them. Our new mod has only three posts, is it one of our forum members in another avatar?


He may be from Digit or close to admin.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 16, 2008)

I think Windows Seven is a good name, but there could have been something better. Using a numeric postfix was, i thought abandoned with Windows XP, but it seems Windows 7 puts it back. Vienna sounds good waise.

Windows 7 will ofcourse be a refined version of Vista with lot of focus on maintaining compatibility with "Made for Vista" applications as well as performance and bloating issues. We have already begun seeing these kind of changes with the news of removal of the Windows Photo Gallery and Messenger (am i right : ) from it. Microsoft has said officially that in Windows 7, the major focus will be these two things. i think they will tune out the plethora of technologies they introduced in Vista and make them faster and more reliable then ever. Interface, i guess, will also get some makeover but in some post beta 1 builds only, not before that. Lots of new features may appear as well. .NET based applications will get a definite boost in performance, that i am very sure. I think the platform will be very tightly integrated with the core of the new OS.

One thing that i am very happy with now (NOW, when i have my new AERO capable Dell Inspiron lappy  ) is the shift to the new, hardware accelerated display architecture. It works fantastically well and the smooth and subtle animations it provides appear very pleasing to me personally. And this has also gave rise to Windows Presentation Foundation which allows declarative UI designing and with tools like Expression Blend 2, UI designing is a much more smooth and artistic affair then ever.



Anorion said:


> .....The interface is horrible.



Excuse me Sir, but for how much time you have been using the Vista Aero UI?? And for how much time you had used it without rehearsing to yourself that Vista or its UI is a crap. I think you should use it with +ve attitude and try exploring the small things that have been tweaked to give better UI experience. Personally, i love the new, dynamic AERO ui, the new explorers as well as the new dialogs and wizard styling. These things have become very user friendly, and easy on eyes. Ya, there are things that are not perfect, like clicking twice to get to the wallpaper changing options, but you have alternatives as well. I mean, for example, why do you need to go to Desktop Properties when you can change the wallpaper right from any explorer window where you see a nice snap! In my opinion that is more natural. Please do post your comments on that and try to elaborate why do you think so.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 16, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> Windows 7 will ofcourse be a refined version of Vista with lot of focus on maintaining compatibility with "Made for Vista" applications as well as performance and bloating issues.



I would definitely buy a license if it is a HIGHLY refined version of Vista, WITHOUT internet explorer and windows media player, and outlook express. They can give all these things in an addon cd for those who are really interested.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2008)

@Krazy_About_Technology 
Hey the Queen has not knighted me yet, so don't call me sir. My major problems with Vista is the feature bloat, memory usage of the interface and compromise on accessibility. Another problem is that older programs crash on the OS. Been using it for over a year now, and continue to do so because it gives me no virus problems. 

@NucleusKore
IE is bound to be there


----------



## Indyan (Oct 16, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> I would definitely buy a license if it is a HIGHLY refined version of Vista, WITHOUT internet explorer and windows media player, and outlook express. They can give all these things in an addon cd for those who are really interested.



A computer without IE would be heavily crippled. For eg. IE is required to open help files (chm). I dont see how the presense of IE or WMP is gonna cause a problem. You can always use something else as the default.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 16, 2008)

The name sounds good. Neat, simple and professional. I hope the OS feels the same way. I want it to be completely modular. And I hope MS keeps up its old promise of WinFS. If they can't, they are always welcome to implement ReiserFS4 support in Window_7, since its expected to become stable around the time Win7 releases, and is the fastest file system in the world today.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 16, 2008)

Here see these too::

*www.overclockers.com/index.php?opt...whats-in-a-name&catid=58:software&Itemid=4264

*www.tech2.com/india/news/software/windows-7-officially-named-windows-7/49501/0


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 16, 2008)

Indyan said:


> A computer without IE would be heavily crippled. For eg. IE is required to open help files (chm). I dont see how the presense of IE or WMP is gonna cause a problem. You can always use something else as the default.



Is IE an ABSOLUTE necessary to view chm files?


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ Why are you concerned about IE and WMP? You can always use Firefox/Chrome and VLC for that matter. 

I personally like the name 7. Or maybe it could have Vienna as a nickname.  Like Windows 7 : Vienna. 

@ Anorion. Welcome!


----------



## Indyan (Oct 16, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Is IE an ABSOLUTE necessary to view chm files?



Yeah. I had actually corrupted my IE v7 installation, so I did try looking online for alternate chm readers. Didnt find any decent ones. I did find one which didnt use ie engine but it was crap.

Btw, MS announced today that *Windows 7 would have WIndows 6.1 core*


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 17, 2008)

Windows 7 sounds good, although releasing another OS just after Vista might be a *bit* to early.
But heck, after releasing a series of OSes in 2000-02, the final OS (XP) turned out to be the clincher
I guess thats the pattern they will follow


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 17, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Windows 7 sounds good, although releasing another OS just after Vista might be a *bit* to early.
> But heck, after releasing a series of OSes in 2000-02, the final OS (XP) turned out to be the clincher
> I guess thats the pattern they will follow


its not early. Wiondows Vista was released in jan. 2007, and windows 7 is planned to be released in 2010..means gap of 3 years. 3 years is sufficients for new OS release.

Windows XP was first released on 25 October 2001, and windows 2000 was released on 17 February 2000, means just gap of 1 and 1/2 years.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the facts..gotta brush up a bit 
But there were rumurs that Vista will be the last major addition to the Windows Parivar
Thats been put to rest ever since we heard of Windows 7


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 17, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> But there were rumurs that Vista will be the last major addition to the Windows Parivar
> Thats been put to rest ever since we heard of Windows 7


There will be no last major Microsoft winows OS. It will continue like this only.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ Yes. Many customers will be lost if the brand name drops. Who would buy Microsoft Ventilator^TM 2016 ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2008)

^^^^^^lolololololololololol


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, the same rumours existed back in 1999, when Windows 98 was said to be the last windows, since MS were making a "new" OS. But MS was no idiot. They kept the windows brand name, which formerly refered to a GUI extention for MS-DOS, and released the "new OS" as Windows NT. Maybe Midori too may end up as "Windows Omega" or something.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 21, 2008)

I loved the name " Vienna " ... Seven is just OK !


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 21, 2008)

Indyan said:


> A computer without IE would be heavily crippled. For eg. IE is required to open help files (chm)...



It is not. Have you tried this

*help-explorer-viewer.helpexplorer-software.qarchive.org/

Works in both Windows and Linux  

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png

Proof: 

*img407.imageshack.us/img407/2839/chmpa3.th.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 21, 2008)

how about kchmviewer and xchm ???


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, what I want to say is that there is no ABSOLUTE necessity to integrate IE with Windows. If I can open a chm in WINE using the above software then IE is not required to open chm files as Indyan seems to suggest.

Considering all the anti-monopoly suits they face, it would do them good to give all these things like WMP, IE and OE in an addon cd.

Personally I use kchmviewer in openSUSE but this thread is about windows 7 and not linux. I only wanted to prove that IE is not required to open chm files, hence the above post.


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 21, 2008)

On the one hand, people are talking about removing all the "unnecessary" addons in Windows... On the other hand, people compare the "out of the box" features provided by Windows with those of Mac and Linux... With Linux, the addons are open-source just like Linux and so, it blends with the interface and there is no talk of monopoly... But with Windows, the addons are propriety products of Windows, and so, providing these addons are considered monopoly practises... But if the addons are provided on separate CD and not with the default installation, Windows will definitely lose a lot of ground in the out of the box experience comparison...

My question is, why the hell is it so important that the addons are not installed with Windows? It just makes no sense to me... If a person wants to use a different software than the bundled addon, he is fully free to do it... If Linux did not or could not bundle similar addons, it would make sense to level the playing field... But if Windows is not allowed to bundle these addons while Linux can bundle similar addons, it is basically giving a huge advantage to Linux just because it is open source...

Arun


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

wot ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes sakumar79 I take your point. At least let them be completely uninstallable ! When you install a linux distro you can choose a desktop environment. If there is no choice you can always download another desktop environment and install it later. In Windows you cannot uninstall IE or OE or WMP as these are locked within the OS. All I am asking is that they make it modular.


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 22, 2008)

In Linux, to choose a different desktop environment, is it absolutely necessary to remove the existing environment? So, why is it necessary to remove IE, OE and WMP in order to use Firefox, Thunderbird and Winamp?

Also, these addons have been offered since Windows 3.x or 9x... They form a part of the Windows experience that most people are used to... It is only Open source activists that want to have these removed... They have an ulterior motive because this will give Linux a major advantage in out of the box experience... For common users, it makes no difference... Personally, I use Opera, Eudora and Winamp... But I dont care a damn whether IE/OE/WMP are removed or not...

Also note that IE is integral to Windows not just in terms of CHM... Many software (I think Quicken is one of them) use IE engine in the background to connect to the net... Many macros also may require IE engine... Since IE is in the background we dont know that it is being used and think that it is safe to remove it... But in reality, many internal components and thirdparty software need it... So whats the harm in letting it be?

Arun


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 22, 2008)

sakumar79 said:


> They form a part of the Windows experience that most people are used to...



Yes, the swiss cheese experience


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 22, 2008)

May be, but that doesnt answer my question...

Arun


----------

